# Candy Corn M&M's !! OMG



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

You guys must go out NOW and buy this: http://candycornmms.com/
They are so good! white choc and candy corn flavor. Seriously, my coworker today almost ate the ENTIRE bag. These are fabulous. And this comment comes from a person who hates candy corn (GASP!!)


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I had the exact opposite reaction & I LOVE candy corn!! I couldn't stand it!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Chocolate and candy corn whats not to love?? Oh well. Diff strokes for diff folks....


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

But I took them to work & someone else LOVED them so there ya go!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oooh - does that sound yummy....


----------



## Vamp_girl (Oct 25, 2011)

hmmm I aint heard of those I have to keep a look out for em....


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I didn't like those either or the new pumpkin spice ones they don't taste like pumpkin at all.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Probably not in Canada, you guys get all the good stuff


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

BillyBones said:


> Probably not in Canada, you guys get all the good stuff


We might not get chocolate candy corn, but at least we get these: 









How can you go wrong with Coffin Crisp?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Those look yummy...esp the coffin crisp!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

ah-ah-ahmazing. 

and I do not like candy corn either. But then again, I am usually not a sweet nut. I like Halloween candy though, it just seems to taste better LOL!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I tried the m&ms today and while they definitely do not taste like candy corn, I thought they were pretty good, more like vanilla buttercream. And they look so festive!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Ugh, not a fan of Candy Corn.

NO offense though.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Love Candy Corn, will have to try these. I also love those Little Debbie Pumpkin Delights, They tell me Autumn is coming.


----------



## 48894 (Nov 15, 2012)

I would love to try a Coffin Crisp, Candy Corn M&M's yuck!


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

I found these at Target along with some Pumpkin Spice M&M's... I'm not a big candy fan but I'm a nut for seasonal flavors at $3 bucks a huge bag i figured why not. The Candy Corns where good but the pumpkin spice did not impress me at all...


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oh deary gawd! I love candycorn and I love M&Ms... DRoooOOOLLll


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats what I thought too!! but try them.....



Abaddon said:


> Candy Corn M&M's yuck!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

There are pumpkin spice m&ms? OMG, that sounds great


----------



## wdragon209 (Sep 3, 2013)

Candy Corn M&M's? I think I may have to go out on a search for these since I love candy corn too much.


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

These are the ones I found at Target... The color scheme is great for a candy display this halloween...


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

i love the candycorn m&m's. had them last year!


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

Although they were good, I don't recall them tasting much like candy corn when we tried them last year. We should give them another go. We're digging the pumpkin spice ones though, but then we like weird flavors of chocolate (chocolate + bacon is big in this household).


----------

